# Great songs that take you to the water.



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

It's elemental, it's where we come from and music can take us there.

It struck me that there are some GREAT songs that help me when I'm far from the sea.






(Wow never heard this version)















and sometimes you might not want to go there.





WARNING the moderators have agreed to a virus for anyone posting links to tuneless repetitive dirges that combine the imagery of two elements and colour. They will see nothing but animal porn every time they attempt to login. :tiphat:


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Belowpar said:


> It's elemental it's where we come from and music can take us there.
> 
> It struck me that there are some GREAT songs that help me when I'm far from the sea.
> 
> ...


And if you believe that, have I got a bridge in Brooklyn to sell you...:lol:


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Richard Hawley, The Ocean:






Gustave Goublier, L'angélus de la Mer:






^ This is a bit dirgey, so I hope I won't be seeing anything to put me off my morning cocoa next time I log in! It's also anyone's guess whether it counts as classical or not, in these days of rigid distinctions. Plus I wanted to link to Jean Noté's recording, but youtube didn't have it. André Huc-Santana is not quite as sexy, but still marvellous.

Agnaldo Rayol's A Praia has sadly been taken off youtube. I wonder whether I still have the old 45 rpm single. A nice catchy song. I seem to remember there were seagulls in it.

Traditional song, the Bens of Jura:






Charles Trenet, La Mer:






OK, stretching the definition of 'great song'- Moonlight Swim from the movie Blue Hawaii. Love Elvis, however kitsch the material.






Al Jolson, Swanee. I never heard anyone get this excited about a river before or since.






Al Bowlly, Rip Tide/ There's Rain in my Eyes:










Are Tosti songs allowed here? If so, here's Marechiare, and Tito Schipa:






Tino Rossi, Méditerranée:






Traditional/Burns, Ye Banks and Braes o' Bonnie Doon:


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

Duran Duran - Rio


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Blancrocher said:


> Duran Duran - Rio


I don't feel quite so guilty about 'Moonlight Swim' now! 

Pol Plançon sings Ulrich Guettinger's song 'Embarquez vous':






Sparks, 'Slow Boat':


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

There's Ike and Tina and Proud Mary.






The Surfer Girls got a lot of guys to the water. (I chose this video because it's kind of creepy hearing a bunch of old guys singing about a surfer girl.)


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Figleaf said:


> Charles Trenet, La Mer:


I am now covered in bruises kicking myself about forgetting this one.

It was released immediately after the war and to a nation that had had 6 years of all that means the mere thought of a trip to the seaside brought untold pleasure and the promise that better times might soon return.

Love the original






and this one too.(Even if the Sea's role is downplayed.)


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Old Scottish Folk song for an old Scottish Folk. (Me)


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Sir Patrick Spens by Fairport Convention.


----------



## dgee (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

CS&N: Southern Cross, Wooden Ships, Shadow Captain.....
Jane's Addiction: Ocean Size
Cream: Tales of Brave Ulysses
Styx: Come Sail Away
Dylan: When the Ship Comes In (and those seagulls will be smiling!)
ELO: Can't Get it out of my Head, Strange Magic (sailing through the sun, in a broken Stone Age dawn....)


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Alan Jackson: Chattahoochee
Little Big Town: Pontoon


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

What is it about rivers? It's all got me quite emotional.
















belowpar, I don't believe in having a single favourite song, but if I did The McGarrigle's Mendocino would be on the shortlist. It's what I describe as their "Beethoven moment". i.e. as beautiful and artistic as anything in classical music.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Dom f agreed.

For some reason Lakes just don't get to me at all, but I love a good river.

You'll know this view.





Never mind blonde Maria, here's blonde Emmylou.





Where would Gospel be without rivers?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

This one's not about a body of water, it's about female bodies and water!


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

starthrower said:


> This one's not about a body of water, it's about female bodies and water!


This is one album that leaves me cold. Maybe I am missing something.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Morimur said:


> This is one album that leaves me cold. Maybe I am missing something.


It's satire. It was also a commentary (The Central Scrutinizer) on the Iranian situation at the time. The Islamic revolution which resulted in strict religious laws, and the illegality of certain music and entertainment. Of course Zappa had to entertain his rock n roll audience, so he concocted this convoluted story about a guy named Joe who becomes corrupted by the evil forces of hedonistic western culture.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

starthrower said:


> It's satire. It was also a commentary (The Central Scrutinizer) on the Iranian situation at the time. The Islamic revolution which resulted in strict religious laws, and the illegality of certain music and entertainment. Of course Zappa had to entertain his rock n roll audience, so he concocted this convoluted story about a guy named Joe who becomes corrupted by the evil forces of hedonistic western culture.


I was luckier than the Mr. Morimur with _Joe's Garage_. It was the first Zappa album I bought and as soon as the sleaze-funk of Scene I's 'The Entrance of the Central Scrutinizer' kicked in it drew me in immediately. Of course, the more puerile moments pandered to my VIth Form sense of humour but, as so often was the case with Zappa, there was far more going on than just that. Couldn't wait to get the follow-up Acts II & III double LP and I thought the anticlimactic ending to the story was a masterstroke. The character of the Central Scrutinizer has always been one my favourite creations of Uncle Frank's.

Anyway, here's my thread choice...

Fairport Convention and their chilling rendition from 1969 of the 18th century English folk song 'A Sailor's Life'. Allegedly recorded in one take, too:


----------



## PJaye (May 22, 2015)

The water as a foreboding force of nature, and in its grandeur.


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## AndreyGaganov (May 16, 2016)




----------

